# SOTECH Magazine on MARSOC



## Hap4302 (Aug 15, 2007)

The MARSOC Commander recently provided responses to several interview questions received from SOTECH Magazine. The questions and responses are now available at http://www.special-operations-technology.com/article.cfm?DocID=2134

Semper Fidelis!
Maj. Gilmore


----------

